# Problema bootsplash [RISOLTO]

## klaimath

Salve, 

ho installato il pacchetto splashutils e i pacchetti dei temi (splash-themes-gentoo e splash-themes-livecd-2006.0) ma mentre i temi normali funzionano correttamente il livecd-2006.0 quando avvio il pc mi dice che non può trovare le immagini a 8bpp.

Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema ?

Saluti

AdrianoLast edited by klaimath on Sun Aug 20, 2006 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Salve, 
> 
> ho installato il pacchetto splashutils e i pacchetti dei temi (splash-themes-gentoo e splash-themes-livecd-2006.0) ma mentre i temi normali funzionano correttamente il livecd-2006.0 quando avvio il pc mi dice che non può trovare le immagini a 8bpp.
> 
> Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema ?
> ...

 

beh, se hai seguito passo passo la guida non so che aiuto potrei darti di +... nn so.. mi pare che nelle impostazioni del kernel quando imposti vesa-tng (o quel che usi tu) dovessi scrivere una stringa del tipo 1024x768x32 per impostare 1024x768 a 32 di profondità. ovviamente se carichi immagini che hanno diverso settaggio ovviamente non funzioneranno.

poi nn so se era questo il tuo problema, ma spero di essere riuscito a darti una mano.

 :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Salve, 
> 
> ho installato il pacchetto splashutils e i pacchetti dei temi (splash-themes-gentoo e splash-themes-livecd-2006.0) ma mentre i temi normali funzionano correttamente il livecd-2006.0 quando avvio il pc mi dice che non può trovare le immagini a 8bpp.
> 
> Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema ?
> ...

 

sei sicuro ?

di defautl quella stringa è 640x480@60 e non mi pare ci siano immagini di 60 come profondità di colore.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## dema

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> di defautl quella stringa è 640x480@60 e non mi pare ci siano immagini di 60 come profondità di colore.
> 
> Adriano

 

quella stringa nella configurazione del kernel sta ad indicare una risoluzione 640x480 con una frequenza di refresh di 60Hz e una profondità (di default) di 8 bit. Alla risoluzione e alla frequenza di refresh si può anche aggiungere la profondità... io di solito configuro il kernel con la stringa "1024x768-32@60" ottenendo così una profondità di 32 bit... in questo modo non dovrebbero esserci problemi...

----------

## klaimath

 *dema wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   
> 
> di defautl quella stringa è 640x480@60 e non mi pare ci siano immagini di 60 come profondità di colore.
> 
> Adriano 
> ...

 

dici che posso passare gli stessi parametri a lilo senza stare a riconfigurare il kernel ?

non è un problema farlo ma uso il radeonfb e non il vesafb

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## dema

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> dici che posso passare gli stessi parametri a lilo senza stare a riconfigurare il kernel ?
> 
> non è un problema farlo ma uso il radeonfb e non il vesafb
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

per quanto riguarda passare i parametri direttamente a lilo sicuramente sì e lo puoi fare con una stringa del tipo:

```
append="video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60"
```

per quanto riguarda il driver radeonfb non te lo so dire con certezza... per quanto ne so però questo è un modo di passare i parametri al driver vesafb-tng (infatti se non selezioni questo driver nel kernel non hai la possibilità di impostare la stringa di configurazione risoluzione-profondità@refresh). Probabilmente radeonfb fuziona come vesafb e quindi devi configurare lilo con una cosa del tipo:

```
vga=791
```

che dovrebbe corrispondere ad alla risoluzione 102x768-32bit.

però ripeto questa è una mia supposizione (non ho mai usato radeonfb...) e se qualcuno ci può dare una conferma meglio...  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *dema wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   dici che posso passare gli stessi parametri a lilo senza stare a riconfigurare il kernel ?
> 
> non è un problema farlo ma uso il radeonfb e non il vesafb
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

Adesso provo con il portatile visto che anche se ha una ati è una vecchia mobility ml6 che con il fb della radeon funziona da schifo e quindi ci uso il vesa.

Per il radeonfb che uso sul pc fisso vga=791 da errori al caricamento di lilo, questo lo avevo già riscontrato in passato, e mi pare di aver letto che sia 792 e non 791. Cerco il sito e ti faccio sapere.

Cmq grazie per adesso.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## klaimath

Niente da fare, sempre il solito messaggio e niente splash ne sfondo.

ho ricompilato il kernel con 1024x768-32@60 e per buona misura appeso gli stessi parametri in lilo.

Il messaggio è sempre:

```

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme config

```

comincio a pensare che sia buggato il tema.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## dema

vga=791 non dovrebbe darti problemi comunque seguendo questo link trovi una tabella che riporta le risoluzioni impostabili con lilo (guarda sotto vesa): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=5668057b5b1f1aece900a05a44fd848a&p=839067#post839067

il tema non dovrebbe essere bacato, per lo meno non lo era fino ad un mesetto fa quando ho fatto alcune prove e l'ho utilizzato senza problemi...

----------

## PboY

utilizzo lo stesso tema e non ho problemi. nel kernel ho lasciato solamente risoluzione@refresh (1280x1024@60). i bpp li passo tramite lilo con la riga 

```

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet"
```

----------

## klaimath

 *dema wrote:*   

> vga=791 non dovrebbe darti problemi comunque seguendo questo link trovi una tabella che riporta le risoluzioni impostabili con lilo (guarda sotto vesa): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=5668057b5b1f1aece900a05a44fd848a&p=839067#post839067
> 
> il tema non dovrebbe essere bacato, per lo meno non lo era fino ad un mesetto fa quando ho fatto alcune prove e l'ho utilizzato senza problemi...

 

Niente da fare. Con vga=791 mi da, sia con il vesafb che con il radeonfb, il messaggio di errore relativo al fatto che è stata scelta una risoluzione errata e posso solo premere enter per cambiarla o spazio per andare avanti. 

 *PboY wrote:*   

> utilizzo lo stesso tema e non ho problemi. nel kernel ho lasciato solamente risoluzione@refresh (1280x1024@60). i bpp li passo tramite lilo con la riga 
> 
> ```
> 
> append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet"
> ...

 

sono le stesse impostazioni che ho io ma non funziona. provato sia con il radeonfb che con il vesafb.

subito dopo l'initrd mi appaiono 2 righe con scritto che non può trovare le immagini a 8bpp nel tema sia verbose che silent.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## PboY

domanda stupida ma di rito ... quando hai messo i cambiato le varie impostazioni dei bpp hai ridato da root 

```

lilo
```

?

----------

## klaimath

 *PboY wrote:*   

> domanda stupida ma di rito ... quando hai messo i cambiato le varie impostazioni dei bpp hai ridato da root 
> 
> ```
> 
> lilo
> ...

 

si dato. bho non mi ci raccapezzo più.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## klaimath

Ho risolto rifacendo tutto da 0.

```

emerge --unmerge splash-themes-livecd lilo

emerge splash-themes-livecd lilo

cd /etc/splash

splash_geninitramfs livecd-2006.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768 -v

```

poi ho riscritto il lilo.conf

```

boot = /dev/hda

prompt

timeout = 50

default = Gentoo

lba32

        image = /boot/bzImage

        append = "video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

        label = Gentoo

        root = /dev/hda6

        initrd = /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768

        read-only

```

cancellato il file con il backup del boot e ridato lilo

```

rm -r /boot/boot.0300

lilo

```

e va che è una meraviglia.

Grazie dei suggerimenti 

Adriano

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/troubleshooting.php#c8bpp anche il sito di spock riporta info utili a riguardo

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece continuo ad avere problemi con l'fbsplash. Vorrei mettere il tema livecd-2006.1 ma ho sempre il messaggio di errore 

```
No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme config

```

 non so più come fare, anche io ho seguito alla lettera l'howto e sono sempre riuscito a farlo funzionare.

----------

## nikko96

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io invece continuo ad avere problemi con l'fbsplash. Vorrei mettere il tema livecd-2006.1 ma ho sempre il messaggio di errore 
> 
> ```
> No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config
> 
> ...

 

Io seguendo questa guida non ho mai avuto problemi,aggiorno solo per i nuovi temi,come per l'ultimo livecd-2006.1.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Io invece continuo ad avere problemi con l'fbsplash. Vorrei mettere il tema livecd-2006.1 ma ho sempre il messaggio di errore 
> 
> ```
> No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config
> 
> ...

 

Ma è quella che ho seguito io!!! Ho sempre seguito quella guida, lo so che è ottima e che così facendo funziona tutto. Infatti come ho già detto non ho mai avuto problemi in passato.

Anzi, oltre a quelle due righe dice anche:

```
Failed to get silent splash image
```

ecco il mio grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda8 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

```

sono su un amd64, vesafb-tng non c'è.. ho provato sia con vesa che con radeonfb.. nulla di fatto.

----------

## nikko96

Ho sempre usato vesa-tng,oggi giusto per cambiare-avendo una radeon 7000-ho provato radeonfb funzionando senza problemi.

Comunque ricapitolando,indipendentemente dal dispositivo usato(vesa-tng o radeonfb)questi sono i passi:

```
 Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices 

<*> ATI Radeon display support

[*]   DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash 

Console display driver support  --->

<*> Framebuffer Console support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

Block devices  ---> 

<*> RAM disk support 

(16)  Default number of RAM disks

(4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

[*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support 
```

dopodiche'

```
# make

# emerge splashutils

# make modules_install

# mount /boot

# make install
```

Carichi l'immagine

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1 -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.1
```

e il gioco dovrebbe essere fatto.

Il mio grub.conf

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@70 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,2)/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1
```

Scusa se mi sono dilungato troppo,ciao.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa se mi sono dilungato troppo,ciao.

 

Ma figurati!  :Wink:  anzi ti ringrazio.

Vorrei però precisare che ho già fatto tutti i passi della guida e quindi ciò che hai elencato tu.

Forse mi si è disabilitata qualche opzione importante mentre facevo un make oldconfig.

Farò un'altra prova ricompilando il kernel.

Grazie ancora.

EDIT: ho risolto il problema. Di recente ho rimosso Gentoo dal mio pc e mi sono tenuto il file di configurazione del kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4. Nella nuova installazione ho scaricato i sorgenti del 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 e ho messo il vecchio file di configurazione. Ho dato un make oldconfig e ho ricompilato. Questo, che credo sia meglio farlo solo nei cambi di versione e non di sottoversioni, ha causato qualche casino nel kernel. Adesso tutto funziona bene a parte questo problema che ancora non ho capito da che cosa dipende. Vedere ultimo post di quel thread. In sostanza ho ricompilato il kernel con il vecchio file di configurazione ma senza dare un make oldconfig.

----------

